# Squeal like a Pig.....



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Talk about getting reamed !!!









I gave Dave a shout awhile back about needing bands for a project Ande has going, well he was more than happy to take this as a opportunity to break one off in me !!.....and man did he ever !!!









Looks as if Jesse, even while taking a sound trashing from the Pain Boat,
couldn't pass this chance to take a shot at the family jewels !!!:kicknuts:









































Damn guy's I truly don't know what to say, what a great group of cigar's, theres a lot of my fav's here and I can't wait to give the others a go, thank you doesn't even come close to expressing how I feel, your generosity is humbling, I am truly blessed to have found Puff and to be a part of this great brotherhood !!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Told you it wasnt over yet Kym. :boink::kicknuts:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Told you it wasnt over yet Kym. :boink::kicknuts:


BTW Kym Dunderhead me forgot the note but the cigars other than Jesse's was from Warren and me! Sorry out of practice I guess. LOL


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Holy sheep S*%t Batman!!!!!!!!!!! WOW that is sweet!!!!!!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

:jaw: damn Kym, you got :spank: !

nice hit y'all!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

BAHAHA!! Nice fellas!!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

pwned! Nice hit guys.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:

I am just speechless. One epic hit! Nicely done fellas.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Told you it wasnt over yet Kym. :boink::kicknuts:


I should have known you find a way to slip it in the back door (pun intended), ya sneaky bastage !!!!

I'd give you a big ole kiss, but I don't want to make Tash jealous !!!

A big thank you and much love to you and her also !!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Damn that's one hell of a hit right there! Great job!

Seriously, this is why I keep coming back to this sub forum. It's so great to see all the brotherhood that this hobby and forum brings about. It really helps to reaffirm my faith in humanity!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Dayyyyyumnnn lol! That is a freakin' beatdown of epic proportions!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang Kym you got hammered, biotch slapped & then hammered again!

WTG guys!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

excellent!!
wtg guys!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

what a spankin..... i guess you may want to keep your mouth shut for a while at least..... <~~~~~ i give this a half hour or so..... hahaha j/k congrats on the fine smokes kym....


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

That is pure effin ownage right there. Good job guys!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

They done got ya good brother


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Kym, when I scrolled down to see your bomb. I stopped just below the first row of cigars. I am thinking this is a very nice hit. Then I scroll a bit further and I see the full extent of their wrath. 

Well done guys! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Your a good man and a friend, when dave said he was boxing somthing up for you, I knew I had a chance to save on shipping lol


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I've always heard if you get bucked off your horse, get right back on it !!!









9405 5036 9930 0284 4994 07
9405 5036 9930 2084 4994 14
9405 5036 9930 0284 4994 21


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Ha! You get 'em Kym!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow I'm jealous. Got some nice small figurados in there.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Kym, you got fu*kup!! enjoy your smoke Bro!!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn, that's awesome right there!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome.


----------

